# Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!



## der_Jig (30. September 2006)

Schön war es mit dir!!!

Hier mal ein kleiner Artikel aus den Kieler Nachrichten:

"Sirius I" - 76 EU-Zentimeter zu viel für die Angler





Angelkutterkapitän Andreas Scharfe 

*Laboe – Wenn Angelkutterkapitän Andreas Scharfe heute im Hafen von Laboe die Leine los schmeißt, geht er zum letzten Mal mit der "Sirius I" auf Angelfahrt. Seine letzte Reise macht er zur Abwrackwerft in Dänemark.
*
Nach 14 Jahren steht der Angelkutterkapitän Andreas Scharfe vor dem Aus. Grund: Sein Kutter MS "Sirius I" ist laut EU-Richtlinie zur Fahrgastschifffahrt zu lang. Genau um 76 Zentimeter. Mit einer Länge von 24,75 Meter ist die "Sirius I" nämlich ein Fahrgastschiff und kein Angelkutter mehr, die dürfen nach EU-Norm maximal 23,99 Meter messen.

Als Fahrgastschiff nun müsste Scharfe seine "Sirius I" mit Sicherheitsstandards ausrüsten, die er nicht finanzieren kann. "Ein Kostenvoranschlag für den Umbau beläuft sich auf 130.000 Euro", berichtet Scharfe. Wäre sein Schiff 76 Zentimeter kürzer, wäre alles in Ordnung. Das versteht keiner an Bord. Die Stimmung ist gedrückt, als sich die Angler von ihrem Kapitän verabschieden. "Alles Gute", "Viel Glück" – gute Wünsche, die der 46-Jährige mit von Bord nimmt.

14 Jahre war die "Sirius" nicht nur Arbeitsplatz, sondern Lebensinhalt – ein Verlust, den selbst ein "alter Seebär" nicht so einfach abhakt. "Es ist alles weg, mit einem Schlag und alles wegen 76 Zentimeter", kämpft Andreas Scharfe mit der Fassung. Auch seine dreiköpfige Crew muss nach Hause gehen. Eine Alternative: Mit zwölf statt jetzt mit 50 Angelplätzen weiter fahren – davon kann der Kapitän nicht überleben.

Gemeinsam mit seinen Kollegen von der "Blauort" und der "Langeland I" war man bereits vor drei Jahren gegen diese Regelung Sturm gelaufen. Rechtsbeistand und Audienzen im Ministerium brachten zumindest in dieser Frage keine Lösung. Lediglich die Einführung der Fünf-Seemeilen-Zone (jetzt gilt ein Radius von zehn Seemeilen) für Schiffe unter 24 Meter war vom Bundesverkehrsministerium gestrichen worden – ein Teilerfolg für die Angelkutter.

Das Schicksal der "Sirius I" ist kein Einzelfall. Für die Betroffenen gibt's weder einen finanziellen Ausgleich noch ein zinsgünstiges Darlehen für eine neue Existenz.

Andreas Scharfe hat der Mut nicht verlassen. Er sucht nach einem neuen Kutter, der dann auch wieder in Laboe liegen soll. Aber eines steht für ihn fest: "Niemals mehr unter deutscher Flagge, nur weg vom deutschen Regelungswahnsinn."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

ich trauer dem kutter auch sehr nach     

weiß jemand,ab wann er den neuen kahn hat??
was wird aus klaus und seinen frikadellos?


die kehrheim2 soll ja ab oktober auch in laboe stehn-ist das der kahn,der im sommer in büsum steht?


----------



## Marcel1409 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Das ist echt das schäbigste was ich je gehört habe , wegen den paar centimerters eine ganze Existens zu zerstören ist das aller letzte.... Hab gestern noch versucht ne Vollcharter bei Andreas zu buchen und seine Frau ??? hat fast angefangen zu weinen und meinte das es die letzte Tour sein würde |krach: .... Anstatt sich die "Sesselpupser" die das mal wieder endschieden haben", sich mal um was "*WICHTIGES*" kümmern, zerstören sie nur alles!!!! Hoffe das Andreas alles so hinbekommt wie er es sich vorstellt!!! 

*Alles Gute für Andreas und seine Crew!!!!!*


----------



## wodibo (30. September 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Wenn ich sowas lesen muß, hab ich einfach nur nen Kloß im Hals und könnte.....
Ich hoffe das er es schafft und mit seiner Crew wieder rausfahren kann.

Und Ihr da oben: Schämt Euch in Grund und Boden. Aber Ihr habt ja keinen Scham :r


----------



## Big Rolly (30. September 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich das kalte kotzen.Lieber machen  die Regierungsdeppen eine Firma kaputt und einige Menschen arbeitslos als mal ein Auge zu zudrücken.

Unsere Bürokraten machen es jedem momentan sehr einfach das man Deutschland den Rücken kehrt, braucht man sich nicht lange Gedanken machen.

Wünsche dem Kapitän und seinem Team alles Gute für die Zukunft​


----------



## Klausi2000 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



der_Jig schrieb:


> "Niemals mehr unter deutscher Flagge, nur weg vom deutschen Regelungswahnsinn."



So wird dann auch die letzte Existenz zerstört - und wieder einer weniger der hier Steuern bezahlt und den ganzen Quatsch mitfinanziert ... :v

Viel Glück dem Kapitän und seiner Crew!!!

Klausi


----------



## arno (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

so ein sch... .
und wieder mal : hurra deutschland:r


----------



## Barschfeind (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Schon als ich die  Sirius1 das erste mal gesehe habe, hat mich dieses Schiff fantisiert. Oder um es mit Schumis Worten zu beschreiben " Es sieht einfach Sauschnell aus" 
Wenn dieses Schiff nicht mehr in Laboe liegt, fehlt ein Stück von  Laboe. 
Ja das ist die k. E.U.  und zur Ausführung der Bürpkratie fällt mir nur noch ein, das dieses auch von Herrn A.Bau. ( R.S.H)
so mit einem Bingo hätte ausgeführt sein können.


----------



## Dorschjäger (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Dieser Artikel über die MS Sirius hat mich wirklich geschockt. Sind wir schon so weit gekommen, daß wir sinnlose Anordnungen einfach schlucken müssen !

Können denn die Angler,wir sind ja doch eine Menge, nicht ein Veto einlegen.
Bitte gebt mir Bescheid an wen wir uns da wenden müssen.
Ich sehe es als sehr dringlich an und ich würde für die MS Sirius bis an die höchste Stelle gehen.

Hab zwar noch nicht von der MS Siius gefischt, aber das würde ich wegen dieser Fehlentscheidung tun. Bitte gebt mir eine Kontaktadresse.

Danke für eure Nachricht.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Abu-Fan (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Hallo,

zu Deiner Frage mit der Kehrheim...

ja genau - die Kehrheim II kommt wie die Blauort aus Büsum.
Aus meinen Erfahrungen sind beide Schiffe gut - kenne diese schon seid ca. 15 Jahren und bin einige Male mit beiden draußen gewesen.

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg für die Sirius Crew mit dem neuen Schiff

Viel Spass beim Pilken


----------



## Die Gummitanke (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Alles Gute Andy !!!!!

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## AAlfänger (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Moin,moin
Ich selber bin noch nicht mit der Sirius gefahren, aber ich
habe immer noch die Hoffnung, das diese EU-kraten (einen
anderen Ausdruck verwende ich auf Grund meiner guten Er-
ziehung nicht) sich eines Tages selber wegregulieren und das
noch nicht einmal selber merken! Man bekommt so langsam
den Eindruck siehe auch Butterfahrten das alles was der kleine
Mann sich noch leisten kann verhindert werden muß. Was 
spielt es da noch für eine Rolle, ob da ein paar Existenzen ver-
nichtet werden, oder nicht. Ich bin jedenfalls überzeugter
Nichtwähler bei EU- Wahlen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen und in der Hoffnung das es für den
Kapitän und der Crew der Sirius weitergeht AAlfänger#q


----------



## HD4ever (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

traurig traurig ... #d
nicht zu glauben um was fürn blödsinn sich die überbezahlten politiker in brüssel sich so alles gedanken machen #q


----------



## arne_70 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ein schlauer Mann hat einmal gesagt:"Ich kann gar nicht soviel fressen wie ich Kotzen möchte!"

MfG 
Arne


----------



## Drillmaschine (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

... die EU mischt sich immer mehr ein |krach:!

Sinnvoll wäre es doch gewesen, einen Bestandsschutz für noch fahrende Kutter zu gewährleisten. Irgendwann erübrigt sich die Sache doch eh von selbst durch Zeitablauf!

Es war ein toller Kutter. Hier konnte eigentlich jeder gut werfern #6!


----------



## Nauke (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Eine sofortige Einbaupflicht für Rußpartikelfikter in neue Dieselfahrzeuge
krigen sie nicht hin. Da steht ihnen ja auch ne mächtige Lobby gegenüber.

Also Finger weg von den Großen und drauf auf die kleinen und das mit aller
Härte.:r 

Schneidet die Sirius in Zweizentnerstücke und schmeißt sie dann bei den
Landtags- und Bundestagswahlen den Parteien auf ihre Wahlstände.|evil:


----------



## Waldima (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Den Eigner der Angelkutter wird doch schon lange das Wasser abgegraben. Der Wegfall von Duty Free in 2000 hat den Fahrpreis auf bis zu 27,- Euro hochgetrieben und kompensiert oft trotzdem nicht die fehlenden Einnahmen aus dem zollfreien Verkauf.

Der Wahnsinn geht ja noch weiter: Heiko Stengel aus Heiligenhafen hatte mit seiner MS "Karoline" ähliche Probleme. Er wollte das Schiff um die notwendigen cm kürzen lassen, doch das wäre ein massiver baulicher Eingriff gewesen, der ihm ebenfalls keine Erlaubnis zum weiteren Auslaufen beschert hätte. Hier wiehert wirklich der Amtsschimmel. #q 

Außer Deutschland hat bisher kein EU-Mitglied diese Bestimmungen umgesetzt. #d 

Die Niederländer, die bekanntermaßen auch über Angelkutter verfügen, haben die Fahrtgebiete ihrer Schiffe kurzerhand zum Binnengewässer erklärt, so dass die Regelungen nicht angewendet werden müssen.
Wir erinnern uns : Die Dänen und die Holländer haben die weitere Ausübung von Duty free verhindert. Begründung: Es soll einheitliche Steuersätze in Europa geben. Von einer Harmonisierung kann bis heute keine Rede sein, siehe nur Thema Mehrwertsteuer, Mineralölsteuer usw..

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Big Rolly (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Können denn die Angler,wir sind ja doch eine Menge, nicht ein Veto einlegen.
> Bitte gebt mir Bescheid an wen wir uns da wenden müssen.
> Ich sehe es als sehr dringlich an und ich würde für die MS Sirius bis an die höchste Stelle gehen.
> 
> ...




Also ich denke mal daß das Verkehrsministerium der Ansprechpartner wäre, da es sich ja um ein Verkehrsmittel zu Wasser handelt. (Meiner meinung nach)

Oder einfach mal unverbindlich bei der WaPo nachfragen, die wissen sicherlich wer so einen Dummfug in die Welt setzt.


----------



## BennyO (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ich persönlich bekomme ebenfals bei so wtwas das kotzen. Es kann doch nicht der ernst sein, wegen 76cm einem die ganze Existenz zu versauern. Naja ich wünsche der Sirius trotzdem viel glück und hoffe das er bald einen neues Kutter hat.


Gruß Benny


----------



## LordVader (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Wenn man soetwas liest fehlen einem wirklich die Worte.|kopfkrat Wo leben wir hier eigentlich ? Wegen der paar Zentimeter einen Mittelständischen Betrieb zu vernichten. :c ;+ :r 
Das da Existenzen dranhängen interessiert scheinbar niemanden.#d Und dieser Betrieb zahlt ja auch Steuern die doch eigentlich eine "Einnahmequelle"des Staates sind. Solchen Schwachsinn soll einer verstehen.#d #q 
Hauptsache die lieben Herren aus Staat und Politik hauen sich immer schön weiter die Taschen voll.


----------



## Big Rolly (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Hab zwar noch nicht von der MS Siius gefischt, aber das würde ich wegen dieser Fehlentscheidung tun. Bitte gebt mir eine Kontaktadresse.
> 
> Dorschjäger




Hab grad mal in den Kieler Nachrichten nachgelesen, die zuständige Ansammlung von  Deppen ist das Bundesverkehrsministerium.


----------



## Lotte (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

moin-moin,

echt schöne gequirlte K.cke!!!! aber die oeltanker dürfen immer noch einwandig fahren!! echt zum kotzen!!! nur weil ein kutter halt nicht sooo eine große lobby hat wie die oelmulties!!! da gibt es dann lebenslange übergangsregelungen!!


----------



## muz660socke (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ich habe Andreas im September diesen Jahres als sehr sympatischen Menschen kennen gelernt, nachdem wir mt der dicken Berta auf Grund der Windverhältnisse nicht aufs Wasser kamen. Dabei hat er mir diese EU Geschichte ausführlich erleutert. Dabei habe ich einfach nur das kalte :e:e Grauen bekommen. Schade, das man keine Möglichkeit hat, diesen Herrschaften die Existens unter dem AR...wegzuziehen.
Ich hoffe das Andreas seine Planung bezüglich eines 12 mtr. Catamarans ein Erfolg wird und wünsche Ihm für die Zukunft alles Gute.
Mein Gott, wo leben wir eigentlich.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## BennyO (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Sind uns Anglern wirklich die Hände gebunden. Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit wie wir für die Kutter der NOrd- und OStsee kämpfen können. Diese Reglung ist meiner Meinug nach nur ein Anfang vom Ende. Es wird immer mehr verschärfte Reglungen geben, sodass immer mehr Kutter in der nächsten zeit aufgeben müssen. Können wir das wirklich zulassen?? 
Lasst uns alle gemeinsam, vielleicht sogar mit ALLEN Kapitainen der Nord- und Ostsee, nach einer möglcihen Lösung suchen. Wir das Anglerboard mit sovielen Anglern, kann bestimmt irgendwas versuchen auch wenn es schwer sein wird.
Was halte ihr von dieser Idee???


Gruß Benny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

schade das wir nicht ein volksentscheid zum austritt aus der eu herbeiführen können!!!! dann wüßten sie nämlich nicht wo sie ihre bezüge hernehmen sollen.deutschland ist meißtzahler.RAUS AUS DER EU!!wir können unseren bockmist selber verzapfen!!dazu brauchen wir nicht die eurokraten und können unser geld selber verballern!!!gruß a d h von esox02


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

ja echt super schde um das boot,das sieht man mal wieder das leudde die keine anhnung haben einfach alles kaputt machen:c


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Moin

wenn ich das schon wieder lese... |gr: 

Frage mich echt womit die Crew der Sirius das verdient hat.  

War immer gerne da und wünsche besonders Andy und Klaus alles Gute für die "neue" Zeit. Dem Rest der Crew natürlich auch.

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Macker (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

so lange unsere Politiker Ihre Minderwertigkeitskomplexe wegen dem 2 WK nicht ablegen,werden  wir von Brüssel weiter Unterdrückt.|kopfkrat 
Schade dass es einen der besten Angelkutter und Besatzungen erwischt hat.
Ich wünsche Andreas , Mike und Klaus alles gute und dass Andreas bald einen neuen Kutter hat.
Weil wo sollen wir sonst unseren Schinken ausangeln?#c 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Nauke (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ich habe eben dem Bundesverkehrsminiterium folgende Mail geschickt:

*Hallo,

ich beziehe mich auf den hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86051
nachzulesenden Beitrag und bringe meinen Unmut zum Ausdruck.

Die Verantwortlichen sollten sich schämen und sind es, meiner
Meinung nach, nicht wert diese Posten zu besetzen.

Einwandige Öltanker lassen Sie unsere Gewässer befahren, 76cm an einem Angelkutter sind eine Katastrophe.

Auch wenn es sich hier um eine EU Norm handelt, Sie sind für
die Umsetzung verantwortlich. 
Es gibt auch heute noch PKW welche ohne Sicherheitsgurte im
öffendlichen Straßenverkehr gefahren werden dürfen.

Nur für Lobbylose Angelkutter findet sich keine Lösung. Es 
stehen ja auch nur Existenzen auf dem Spiel im Gegensatz zu
Hobbysammlern.

MfG.

H. Hartmann*

Auch wenn es nicht die beste Wortwahl war, ich fühle mich jetzt besser.


----------



## wodibo (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Klasse Hartmut #6

Aber leider wird das wohl von ner Vorzimmersekrätussi rausgefiltert |gr:


----------



## Nauke (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



wodibo schrieb:


> Klasse Hartmut #6
> 
> Aber leider wird das wohl von ner Vorzimmersekrätussi rausgefiltert |gr:



Egal, es mußte raus|gr: 

Ich denke aber die haben da auch Vorschriften wie solche Mails zu behandeln
sind. 

Ab in den Papierkorb geht, so glaube ich, nicht#d


----------



## Macker (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Nauke schrieb:


> Ich habe eben dem Bundesverkehrsminiterium folgende Mail geschickt:
> 
> *Hallo,
> 
> ...



Leider werden die hohen Herren und angebliche Damen die Mail als Spam behandeln.
Weil wir sollen hier nur Zahlen und alle 4 Jahre unsere Kreuze an der Richtigen stelle machen.
Aber mir sprichst du aus dem Herzen.
Gruß Jörg#6


----------



## Fischli_ (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Unglaublich sowas#d#d#d!!!

Ich wünsche der Crew alles gute! 

Ich hoffe das die Jungs nen neuen Kutter finden#6


----------



## Lotte (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

moin-moin nauke |wavey:,

deine idee ist eigentlich suuuuuper!!!! ich hätte auch noch gerne das thema arbeitsplatzvernichtung darin gesehen!!!!

@ all bzw. @ ab: es scheinen ja eine menge leute die sirius gekannt, bzw. geliebt zu haben!!! ich weiß, daß wir in unseren boerdregeln das thema politikverbot haben, solange es die angler nicht betrifft!!! dieses thema betrifft ja die angler, also könnten wir doch als board einen protestbrief an betreffende stellen senden!!! auch wenn es, für die sirius nichts mehr bringen wird, aber wir erheben unsere stimme mal (heute 00:51 Mitglieder: 19.865)!!!!

denkt mal darüber nach!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Lotte schrieb:


> @ all bzw. @ ab: es scheinen ja eine menge leute die sirius gekannt, bzw. geliebt zu haben!!! ich weiß, daß wir in unseren boerdregeln das thema politikverbot haben, solange es die angler nicht betrifft!!! dieses thema betrifft ja die angler, also könnten wir doch als board einen protestbrief an betreffende stellen senden!!! auch wenn es, für die sirius nichts mehr bringen wird, aber wir erheben unsere stimme mal (heute 00:51 Mitglieder: 19.865)!!!!
> 
> denkt mal darüber nach!!!



#6 
Wäre sofort dabei.


----------



## BennyO (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ich wäre auch sofort dabei alle zu tun um die anderen Kutter zu schützen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Super Aktion von Dir#r #r #r #r #r


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Moin

wäre der Fall nicht auch was für BIZ oder ähnliche Sendungen?


----------



## BennyO (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ja eig schon nur wie könenn wir es regeln, das sie einen Tag dieses Problem in die Sendung aufnehmen??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



BennyO schrieb:


> Ja eig schon nur wie könenn wir es regeln, das sie einen Tag dieses Problem in die Sendung aufnehmen??
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny



Naja einfach mal eine e-Mail mit dem Sachverhalt dahinschreiben + Link zu diesem Thread.


----------



## senso pilk (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

|good: Weiter so!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Wünsche Andy und der crew auch alles gute.
auf diversen fahrten wurde immer gelacht und der eine oder andere  flotte spruch vom "argentinier" ist ja breit bekannt.
leider sind wir(nachläufer und ich) nicht mehr auf die sirius zum abschiedsangeln gekommen,war kein termin frei.



andy will doch n neuen kahn aufmachen  oder nicht?
trotzdem frag ich mich wie das mit der finanzierung dann aussehen soll,son ding ist ja nicht grad billig.


----------



## Barschfeind (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Super Idee, nur los. Bin bereit. Die sollen endlich mal merken, was wir davon hallten.
Wäre doch witzig zu schreiben: Ihr Arbeitsplatz musst abgewrakt werden, weil er für die Beföllkerung unzumutbar ist.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Die Frage ist dann aber, ob sich BIZZ oder Akte oder, oder, oder mit der EU anlegt? Ich erinnere an die Geschichte mit den Geldern, die EU- Leute abgegriffen haben, obwohl sie gar nicht anwesend waren. Ein paar Wochen Schlagzeilen und dann? Ich hab nichts gehört oder gelesen, daß wirklich Köpfe rollten.


----------



## AAlfänger (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Barschfeind schrieb:


> Super Idee, nur los. Bin bereit. Die sollen endlich mal merken, was wir davon hallten.
> Wäre doch witzig zu schreiben: Ihr Arbeitsplatz musst abgewrakt werden, weil er für die Beföllkerung unzumutbar ist.



Ich schließ mich dem an ohne Bedenken|bla:


----------



## chris13 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ich denke es wäre am besten wenn wir den Damen und Heeren von der AKTE-Redaktion,unsere "gesammelten Werke" und sämtliche Fakten zu diesem Thema zukommen lassen würden!Wer würde das von euch machn(Ich denke alle sollten mithelfen!)?

Mfg aus Berlin 
Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Einige Infos zum Thema, klick>>>


----------



## gerwinator (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

moin moin,
ich hab grade eben das erste mal davon gelesen, ich wusste gar nich das die sirius aufhörn muss...
obwohl ich dem schiff nich sonderlich verbunden war tut mir das echt leid fürn käpten und seine leude, 76 cm... lachhaft |rolleyes


----------



## chris13 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

*Kontakt*

Redaktion AKTE 06
Postfach 110643
10836 Berlin
E-Mail: akte@akte.net 

Geschäftsführung:
Ulrich Meyer


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Und hier noch zwei weitere Links zum Thema:
Klick 1 >>>
Klick 2>>>


----------



## arno (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einige Infos zum Thema, klick>>>




hallo thomas
guter bericht, gutes e-mail

blöde antwort
da sieht man, das diese leute die angeblich unsere interssen vertreten, nicht weit genug gedacht haben.

leider kennt man das ja auch aus anderen bereichen.:r


----------



## FlöthiFischFänger (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Moinsen.

Finde es auch sehr schade, dass die Sirius nicht mehr fahren darf. Bin in letzter Zeit oft kuttern gewesen und meistens mit Andy, der alten Sau 
Hoffe er findet ein Ersatzschiff (z.B. den angedachten Katamaran).




esox02 schrieb:


> schade das wir nicht ein volksentscheid zum austritt aus der eu herbeiführen können!!!! RAUS AUS DER EU!!


 
Sonst ist aber noch alles senkrecht oder wie ?
Wegen sowas aus der EU austreten ?
Warum nicht auch gleich noch aus der NATO und UN...
Ich denke du bist auch froh, dass du nicht mehr an jeder Grenze deinen 10 Jahre alten Perso mit dem Vokuhilapassfoto vorzeigen oder Geld wechseln musst, wenn du die Käsemützen in Holland besuchst.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Barschfeind (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Müssen wir wirklich noch etwas zu EU sagen?
Ich löpnnte noch einige bespiele der EU nennen .
Nur so als eine Mögliche Frage:
Wie sieht das denn mir sem Aalschutztprogramm der EU aus?
Also von mir aus raus aus der EU.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Nur mal so zur Info:
*Die EU ist NICHT schuld an der Sache, sondern der deutsche Gesetzgeber, der das in entsprechends Bundesrecht umgesetzt hat.*


Nur ein Beispiel dazu:

Das anzuwendende Gesetz gilt laut EU für Hochseefahrtgebiete.

Obwohl in der Ostsee weder die signifikanten Wellenhöhen oder Windstärken in dem dafür notwendigen Maße (also an mindestens x Tagen im Jahr) erreicht werden, hat die deutsche Regierung die Ostsee als "Hochsee" "deklariert".

Die Niederländer waren da cleverer:
Das Fahrtgebiet deren Angelkutter (Nordsee mit vorgelagerten Inseln wurde (weil auch die signifikanten Wellenhöhen/Windstärken nicht erreicht werden wie in der Ostsee auch)) wurde einfach als Binnenmeer deklariert und schon sind die fein raus. Weil die EU - Regelungen nur für den Fahrtbereich "Hochsee" gelten.

Das gleiche gilt für die in meinen Augen schwachsinnige Unterteilung in Schiffe unter und über 24 Meter.

*Auch das kommt nicht von der EU sondern wurde von der deutschen Regierung so geregelt.*

Wobei mir bis heute keiner erklären konnte,warum ein Holzschiff unter 24 Meter sicherer als ein Stahlschiff über 24 Meter sein soll (das Ganze soll ja der Sicherheit dienen).

*Mit Sicherheit gibt es genügend Gründe gegen die EU zu wettern - diese Misere mit den Angelkuttern hat aber alleine die deutsche Regierung zu verantworten!!! *


----------



## Nauke (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Thomas,

Du bist ja mal richtig sauer 

Aber nicht unbegründet.

Auf meine Mail hat noch keiner geantwortet und ehrlich gesagt hab ichs auch
nicht erwartet.

Wo anders kommt man wenigstens eine Eingangsbestätigung aber auch das haben unsere Hohen Herren und Damen nicht nötig.#d 

Gruß Nauke#h


----------



## Angler_AST (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

und da ist sie noch einmal....gestern abend in laboe!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



> Du bist ja mal richtig sauer


*JAAA!!!*


----------



## Nauke (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Wieviel Galgenfrist hat den die Sirius noch?

Was haltet ihr den von einem AB Treffen vor dem Bundesverkehrsministerium
in der nächsten Woche? 
Und alle interessierten nicht ABler sind herzlichst willkommen.

Gruß Nauke#h


----------



## chris13 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

AB Treffen???Vorm Bundesverkehrministerium???Ich bin dabei!
Habs nicht weit....


----------



## Barschfeind (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Moment ,
Bisher war ich der Meinung , das Deutschland nur das EU recht durchdrückt. So stand es in der KN.
Also ist der auslöser die EU.


----------



## Barschfeind (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Barschfeind schrieb:


> Moment ,
> Bisher war ich der Meinung , das Deutschland nur das EU recht durchdrückt. So stand es in der KN.
> Also ist der auslöser die EU.


Das gleiche gildet für die Abschafung der 3 Milenzone. Weswegen wir nun mehr Fahrkosten haben.
Unseren Kuttern wird doch ohne Ausnahme das Leben unnötig schwer gemacht.
Aber so lange es gegen die Angler geht . Wird keiner was sagen. Uns fehlt die Lobby.


----------



## Big Rolly (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Barschfeind schrieb:


> Aber so lange es gegen die Angler geht . Wird keiner was sagen. Uns fehlt die Lobby.




Die Lobby ist gross genug, nur daß der größte Teil alles Forellenpuffangler sind und die sich keine Gedanken darüber machen.|krach:


----------



## Ines (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ich habe die Sirius vorgestern in Laboe liegen sehen, schwarz geflaggt und mit schwarzem Trauerflor an der Reling.
Tat mir in der Seele weh.
Der Rest ist schon gesagt.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sirius vorgestern in Laboe liegen sehen, schwarz geflaggt und mit schwarzem Trauerflor an der Reling.
> Tat mir in der Seele weh.
> Der Rest ist schon gesagt.
> 
> Gruß, Ines



schön sah es am sonntag auch nicht aus!

aus protest hätte andy den ganzen kahn man schwatt anmalen müssen und zack im hafen versenkt.
das wär mal protest gewesen(kann ja keiner was für wenn wer den stöpsel zieht oder??)
so ne blockierte hafeneinfahrt bringt mehr als 100000000 briefe richtung brüssel etc.!


----------



## Nauke (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Leute,

dat Problem liegt hier.

Hier wird gelaber und gelabert, aber wer kommt mit#c 

Gut, ich habs einfach, wohne dicht bei aber im Feedback kommt nicht viel.

Ich bin auch bereit die Demo anzumelden, aber nicht mit zwei Mann#d #h


----------



## chris13 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ja mit 2 Leutz bringt das echt nicht viel...also 50-100 Leute müssten minimum zusammen kommen!!!Am besten wäre es doch wenn Andy auch dabei wäre oder?
Ich wär immernoch dabei!!!

mfG Chris


----------



## Barschfeind (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Bei so eine Aktion in Kiel könnte ich mit machen. Aber ich habe leider nicht das Geld und die Zeit um runter zu kommen.:c


----------



## der_Jig (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Oha, dass nimmt hier ja richtig große Ausmaßen an! Hätt ich nicht gedacht, aber zum großen Teil ist das alles natürlich gerechtfertigt, wenn wir mal den Austritt aus der EU und so einen Schwachsinn herausnehmen.

Wäre eigentlich auch für eine Aktion, die man mit vielen Leuten -Anglern- zusammen durchzieht. Hab nun in der nächsten Woche kein Internet, allerdings werde ich versuchen, das hier dann auch irgendwie mit zu verfolgen!

Bin gespannt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Noch ein paar Infos zum Thema:
Klick 1 >>>>
Klick 2 >>>>

Die hier angedachte Aktion wäre sicher ne schöne Sache, nur müsst Ihr Euch drüber im Klaren sein, dass das verpuffen wird.

Ich habe ja auch für die damaligen Magartikel alle möglichen/unmöglichen Poltiker angemailt, das Ergebns ist ja bekannt.

Und fragt mal Heiko Stengel (der sein Schiff entsprechend umgebaut hat) wie das Telefonat mit Frau Merkel (bzw. deren Vorzimmer, weiter kam er ja nicht)) gelaufen ist.

Haltet aber den Hörer weit genug vom Ohr weg!!!!!

Fakt ist dass die Umsetzung der EU - Richtlinien von der deutschen Regierung in meinen Augen komplett verbockt wurde.

Da das aber alles bei 5 Millionen Arbeitslosen "relativ geringe" Auswirkungen hat, wird sich kein deutscher Verantwortlicher aus Politik und/oder Verwaltung da auch nur im greingsten umstimmen lassen.

Dass davon gerade strukturschwache Regionen betroffen sind, mag für die Politik "bedauerlich" sein, aber soweit zu denken dass alleine die gerade neu geschaffene "scheinfrei" - Regelung zum Firedfischangeln in Brandenburg schon über 25.000 neue Angler hervorgebracht hat, welche laut Dr. Arlinghaus damit einen volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz von ca. 25 Millionen Euro erwirtschaften, ist zwar "nett" - und wäre gerade in strukturschwachen Regionen ein Segen - wird aber auf die Politik in Zeiten von BenQ oder Riesenairbus - Pleite, Siemens etc. recht wenig interessieren.

Ich selber bin und werde weiterhin versuchen da dran zu bleiben.

Bin aber auch inzwischen realistisch genug, um die Chancen solcher Aktionn nicht als besondrs groß einzuschätzen....


----------



## Nauke (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Wahre Worte Thomas.

Ich glaube auch Berlin ist nicht der richtige Ort für eine Demo.

Hier hier finden so viele Kleindemos statt, daß außer ein paar gestreßte
Autofahrer, niemand mehr Notiz davon nimmt.

Kiel würde da schon eher passen.|kopfkrat


----------



## BennyO (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Bei einer Demo wäre ich natürlich auch dabie. Nur leider sind es knapp 450 km nud doch ei wenig weit für einen Tag.


Gruß Benny


----------



## arno (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Nauke schrieb:


> Wieviel Galgenfrist hat den die Sirius noch?
> 
> Was haltet ihr den von einem AB Treffen vor dem Bundesverkehrsministerium
> in der nächsten Woche?
> ...


ist das auch schon in berlin?
sorry, wenn es da nicht erhebliche spritkosten gäbe, ware ich schon dabei.
kann ich mir im moment nicht erlauben.#c 
aber ich hoffe mal es melden sich noch welche.


----------



## LordVader (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Wenn wir da wirklich was bewegen können würde ich mich anschließen.HH-Kiel ist ja nicht weit.


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Jop Kiel wäre für mich auch in Ordnung, aber Berlin ist leider zu weit ...


----------



## Fischbox (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Bin zwar nie mit der Sirius gefahren, aber das ist wieder mal so ein Fall wo man am liebsten  nur noch kotzen möchte. Tolle Gesetze:v 

Ich wünsche den Opfern dieser völlig sinnlosen Regelung viel Glück und das sie in Zukunft von solch einem Schwachsinn verschont bleiben...

Armes Deutschland....:c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Zu dem ganzen Gesetzessch...s:r |motz: :e  sag ich jetzt mal nix. Denn sonst reg ich mir nur viel zu sehr auf und Ihr müsst noch nen interaktiven Notarzt bei mir vorbeischicken....
 Was ich aber sehr gern und Aufrichtig sagen möchte ist...



*R.I.P du meine gute alte MS Sirius*!!! 
Es hat über 20Jahre lang sehr sehr viel Spass gemacht auf und mit Dir zu fischen!!! Meine schönsten Angelmomente auf der Ostsee hatte ich auf Deinen Planken!!! Du wirst mir fehlen!!!
Für Andy hoffe ich einfach mal das er den Kopf nicht in den Sand steckt und mit einem neuen Schiff einen neuen Start macht!!!

Es grüsst Euch ein tiefbetroffener dorschjaeger75​


----------



## BennyO (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Aber ob eine Demo so viel brngen würde?!?!
Ich denke das wir einfach damit unser Unverständnis zeigen, aber nichts erreichen können. Man müsste sich vllt einen anderen Vorschlag asussuchen.
Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass wir mehr erreichen können, wenn wir mit den Kapitainen der Ostsee zusammen arbeiten würde. Ich denke in dieser Situation würden sich auch alle beteiligen.
Ein paar Leute hier aus dem Board müssten E-Mails zu den verschiedenen Kuttern mit einem guten Vorschlag schicken. Ich würde mich jetzt spontan dazu bereit erklären, das für die Kutter in Heiligenhafen zu erledigen, da ich alle Kapitaine sehr gut kenne.

Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorsclag??



Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



> Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass wir mehr erreichen können, wenn wir mit den Kapitainen der Ostsee zusammen arbeiten würde


Sorry, die sind ja nicht mal in der Lage - selbst wenns um ihre eigenen Interessen geht - zusammen zu arbeiten.

Haben wir schon alles versucht.........


----------



## BennyO (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Also dieses Jahr haben die Kapitaine in Heiligenhafen auch hervoragend zusammen gearbeitet. Das das Dorschfestival ausfallen sollte, entschlossen sich die Kapitaine es selber zu organisieren. Dieses Jahr habe ich auch einen anderen Umgang untereinander gesehen.
Ich finde das wir es wenigstens einmal probieren sollten, denn ändern wird sich nichts, wenn wir nichts tun und nur zu sehen.

Oder seh ich das falsch?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



> Das das Dorschfestival ausfallen sollte, entschlossen sich die Kapitaine es selber zu organisieren.


Ist falsch, das haben andere organisiert (Herr Schwartz, Ostseeresidenz Heiligenhafen) nachdem die Gemeinde "geschlafen" hat, einige Reeder haben dann mitgemacht.
Siehe Magazinartikel hier, klick>>>

Ich war vor ca. 3 Jahren bei einem Gespräch mit den Reedern bei der EGOH (Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein) mit deren Verband, da muss ich leider sagen dass ich die Fähigkeiten der Reeder in punkto Kooperation auf ein absolutes Minimum (eben aus eigener Erfahrung) einschätze.

Es wird halt so laufen, dass es immer weniger Kutter geben wird und immer mehr Kleinboote zum mieten - alles im Sinne der Bundesregierung für mehr Sicherheit!


----------



## BennyO (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Natürlich haben die es nciht alleine organisiert aber sie haben jedenfalls mitgeholfen. 
Ist man In Heiligenahfen morgens auf den Kuttern hört man oft, dass sich einige Kutterkapitaine doch recht gut verstehen(zb: Tanja, Seeteufel, Hai4 und Ostpreussen). 
Ich bin der Meinung das man einfach mal anfragen könnte. Ich denke das sie in so eioner Situation doch zusammen halten würde. Kommt es dick auf dicken halten sie doch immer zusammen


Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Kannste ja mal versuchen, ich werd da nix mehr machen, da die Reeder bisher nix von uns wissen wollen trotz mehrerer Anfragen (von einigen Ausnahmen, interessanterweise z.B. die Karoline, die auch von der deutschen EU - Umsetzung betroffen war, aber entsprechend umgebaut wurde und weiterhin fährt).

Das stand ja alles lange genug im Raum, einige werden wohl noch später aufwachen...

Genauso wie manche der Reedereien schon begriffen haben, dass die zollfrei - Zeiten vorbei sind und Service angesagt - andere eben nicht....


----------



## BennyO (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ja da muss ich dir auch wiederum recht geben. Es war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag. Ich wollte eigentlicha auch erst einmal nur hören was ihr dazu sagt aber leider beteiligt sich ja nur einer an dem gespräch.
Hast du denn eien besseren Vorschlag??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Leider nein.....


----------



## degl (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

@BennyQ

Der Zug ist wohl abgefahren

Aber denk mal daran,wie gegen die Abschaffung des zollfreien Verkaufs protestiert wurde und................nix,es blieb dabei

gruß degl


----------



## BennyO (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

JA das is schon richitg aber einfachnur zu zugucken is auch sch..... meiner Meinung nach. Aber wenn ihr alle nciht wollt.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Litty1978 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Was ich bei der ganzen Geschichte nicht verstehe ist, das man das Schiff nicht einfach "offiziell" 23,99m lang machen kann. Da flext man evtl. einfach den Bugsteven ein wenig ab und trägt dann eine modifizierte L. ü. a. in die Papiere ein. Bei 76 cm sollte doch eine "Modifikation" möglich sein. Es muss ja nur offiziell in den Papieren stehen. Man kann ja z. B. PKW auch auf 3,5t auflasten lassen, um sie dann als LKW zulassen zu können. Wenn diese Gehirnamputierten Quacksalber halt solch einen Mist verzapfen (Ausdrucksweise sei hier ausnahmsweise entschuldigt) muss man sie halt mit gleichen Waffen bekämpfen.


----------



## BennyO (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ob das ganze so einafch wäre bezweifel ich.
meiner Meinung nach ist dies unmöglich.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Waldima (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

@ all

So häufig dieser Thread gelesen wurde, und so viele Beiträge, Rettungsvorschläge, theoretisch überlegte Protestaktionen, geäußerte Wut usw. es doch anfangs zu diesem Thema gab, nach einer Woche hatte sich die ganze Aufregung - zumindest die hier im Board lesbare, spürbare usw. - wieder gelegt. Gibt es irgendetwas Neues? Liegt das MS "Sirius 1" noch in Laboe oder ist es tatsächlich schon abgewrackt? Würde das Schiff auch gern noch einmal sehen.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## KielerAngler21 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Habe gerde erst den Artikel gelesen das die Sirius nicht mehr fahren darf und finde das ist ne Sauerei!!! Da müsste man eigentlich was gegen unternehmen!!!! kann man da nix gegen machen??? Ich habe letztens erst mit meinen Kollegen drüber gesprochen und mal wieder für ne Tour anzumelden und ich habe mich schon so auf die frikadellen gefreut und jetzt lese ich so was hier das ist doch echt zum kotzen:v!!!!
Viel Glück der Sirius Crewihr komt schon wieder auf die Beine, ausserdem gibt es hier sicherlich eine ganze menge leute die euch dabei unterstützen Gruss KielerAngler21


----------



## FrankNMS (19. November 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

..was passiert mit dem schiff? so ein schönes teil kann doch nicht verschrottet werden!!!!!!!!!
vg, frank


----------



## Barschfeind (19. November 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



FrankNMS schrieb:


> ..was passiert mit dem schiff? so ein schönes teil kann doch nicht verschrottet werden!!!!!!!!!
> vg, frank


Ist in Dänemark zersägt wurden. Und wird bald eingeschmolzen.


----------



## Kay (19. November 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Moin zusammen


> Ist in Dänemark zersägt wurden. Und wird bald eingeschmolzen.


 
Ich weiss zwar nicht wie "Eure" Sirius aussieht, aber ich war gestern von Laboe aus mit der "Dicken Berta" draussen und bin auf dem Weg zu "ihr" an einem Schiff mit Namen "Sirius I" vorbeigekommen, vom Parkplatz aus Richtung Wasser blickend, gleich ganz links. Langes schlankes Schiff mit blauem Rumpf und weissen Aufbauten...wenn ich mich recht erinnere; es war ziemlich dunkel bei Ankunft und Abfahrt und ich hab nicht genau darauf geachtet.

Gruss Kay


----------



## BennyO (19. November 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

Ja genau das ist die Sirius. Aber wenn die anderen sagen, dass sie "putt" ist wird da wol was wares dran sein.
Sicher das du dich nicht verguckt hast??


Gruß Benny


----------



## FrankNMS (19. November 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*

hai lüüds,
danke für die antworten. ich wünsche mir sehr, das sie überlebt, als sportboot oder als was auch immer! habe sie mir auf den paar bildern der hp des alten eigners angeschaut: hübsches boot! häsliche und eckige fischkisten im legodesign 
(wer sie kennt: hh hadag fähren :v 

gibt es schon viel zu viele *brrrr* da gehe ich lieber zu fuss.
um so mehr erfreut mich ein zunftiges schiff in maritimer umgebung. hat einer ein paar bilder von der alten sirius 
für mich?

vg, frank


----------



## Kay (19. November 2006)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



> Sicher das du dich nicht verguckt hast??


 
Also das hab ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht. An den Namen des Schiffes kann ich mich noch genau erinnern zumal wir durch die Infos dieses Posting hier noch über die "paar cm" diskutiert hatten. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## wellipirelli (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ade und Bye Bye MS Sirius!*



Kay schrieb:


> Also das hab ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht. An den Namen des Schiffes kann ich mich noch genau erinnern zumal wir durch die Infos dieses Posting hier noch über die "paar cm" diskutiert hatten.
> 
> Gruss Kay


 
Sorry Nocheinmal aller Anfang ist schwer!!!"
So habe hier noch die daten.
Länge:18,38m
Breite: 5,09m
Tiefgang: 2,60m


Hallo erst einmal:

Ich bin neu hier und habe was sehr sehr wichtiges über die neue SIRIUS 2 zu sagen!!
War vom 22.06 bis 06.07.08 in Laboe und auch zum Angeln auf der MS Langeland 1.
Kapitän ist Gunter Fischer.
Ab und zu fährt auch Andreas Scharfe wenn es sich anbietet und er Zeit hat als Aushilfe auf der MS Langeland 1.
Waren schöne Tage und ich habe mit Andreas persönlich über seine Zukunft und der Neuen Sirius 2 gesprochen!!

Fakt ist:

Es wird keine ich wiederhole Keine neune Sirius 2 geben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gründe sind:

Er braucht mehr als 100.000 EUR für den Umbau des Schiffes was noch unter anderem Namen in Dänemark in einem Hafen liegt.Maße oben angegeben.

Die Bank macht dabei nicht mit wegen der Sicherheit von min. 350.000 EUR die er Nachweissen muss. d.h. die Bank rückt unter diesen Umständen den benötigten Krediet nicht herraus.
Andreas Scharfe kann nicht die gewünschten Sicherheiten aufbringen die die Bank fordert.Das kann er persöhnlich niemals zurückzahlen bei dem Zinssatz.

Er wird zurückkehren als Berufsfischer nach Schottland was er ja von der Pike auf gelernt hat, und wenn er mal frei hat im Jahr , wird er in Laboe ab und zu für den Angelkutter Langeland 1 fahren. Der Kapitän ist Gunter Fischer und Andreas ist immer herzlich willkommen auf der Langeland 1 als Kapitän zur Aushilfe.

Andreas wird uns in Laboe Zeitweise erhaltenbleiben als Aushilfe auf der Langeland 1.
Kapitän Gunter Fischer hat übrigens eine Entzündung am rechten Fuss, deshalb fährt Andreas momentan öfters. Besonders in den Sommerferien.

Noch etwas betrefff der alten Sirius 1:

Die Sirius 1 wurde ja wegen einer neuen EU - Richtlienie 2007 verschrottet.

Die neue EU - Richtlienie besagt das privat betriebene Schiffe  (z.b.Angelkutter)
ich meine damit nicht Schiffe wie sie die Küstenwache besitzt , die sind ja staatlich.
Obwohl die Sirius 1 Baujahr 1952 gebaut in einer Werft bei Bremen ein ehemaliges Polizei oder Minensuchboot war , bevor sie Andreas umgebaut hat in den 80.ziger Jahren zu seinem Angelschiff.

Wie gesagt die neue EU- Richtliene sieht vor das solche Schiffe nicht länger als 23,99 Meter sein dürfen, Tollerranz null cm. nur kürzer nicht länger.
Die MS Sirius 1 war Länge über alles 24,75 Meter, also 76 cm zu lang und die Kosten für eine Kürzung des Schiffes lag ausserhalb des bezahlbarem , so das Andreas keine andere Wahl hatte als das Schiff in Dänemark zu verschrotten.

Ich hatte ein sehr intresantes Gespräch mit andreas und einen schönen Urlaub , nächstes Jahr wieder.

Gruß an alle die den Beitrag lesen und somit Aufklärung erhalten über die MS Sirius 1 und die neue Sirius 2 die es ja jetzt nun icht gibt.

Wellipireli


----------

